# Wondering about experience



## newbeehun (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey guys/girls

I have been reading your opinions and experiences. I think you all rock and hope you are rocking that bed at home tonight. 
Anyhow, getting straight to the point. I have a problem deciding where to let my husband finish/cum. We don`t have kids and we are not planning to have any atleast not yet.(don`t get me wrong here I love kids btw). We do use condom. However, sometimes I just don`t feel like that my husband should cum inside me. Most of the time the feeling is close to an orgasm but sometimes I just want to have him inside of me without releasing anything. I am not sure how should I go about telling him regarding this issue. I am not sure if I am the only one who feels like this way?
I wanted to hear some of your experiences about how is the feeling like for you when your husband cums inside of you. 
What is your preference in terms of him releasing inside or you decide where should he cum?

Feel free shooting your answers

Happy Valentine`s Day to all the lovers out there


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I will occasionally cum on my GF, usually on her pvssy. Or she might ask me to let her swallow. But I too wonder why you don't want your husband to cum in you. I would be unhappy if she wanted me to do that on a regular basis. The sensation isn't the same at all, in a negative way.

C


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband would be upset if I never wanted him to cum inside me.

It increases the intimacy of lovemaking.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

I love it. Curious why u don't like it. U might want to ask yrself why. I imagine a guy might feel hurt if u just think his cum is something unpleasant. Also, someday u will be trying to have a baby...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## newbeehun (Feb 15, 2012)

To be honest, I think sometimes I am just tired and feel lazy to get up and clean myself afterwards , may be thats why the feeling kinda pops up in my head. Trust me I do love those sensations when he releases. It is one of the best feelings I can ever get. I think I should just go with the flow rather than thinking about other things while we are at it.. 

"..Or she might ask me to let her swallow.."

Hmm.. wow people actually swallow that. Thats a new to me. I wonder how many on this forum wouldn`t mind going all the way.


----------



## newbeehun (Feb 15, 2012)

Ghosh I feel like a newbie..lol


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

newbeehun said:


> To be honest, I think sometimes I am just tired and feel lazy to get up and clean myself afterwards , may be thats why the feeling kinda pops up in my head. Trust me I do love those sensations when he releases. It is one of the best feelings I can ever get. I think I should just go with the flow rather than thinking about other things while we are at it..
> 
> "..Or she might ask me to let her swallow.."
> 
> Hmm.. wow people actually swallow that. Thats a new to me. I wonder how many on this forum wouldn`t mind going all the way.


And yes, some women DO swallow. And even ask for it, when I wasn't even thinking of it.

As an FYI, she sometimes asks for anal, too... . And let me cum there.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I love when Hubs finishes inside me  It's the best.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

As Athol says, he should finish in you, or on you. If you're not ready for that, you're not ready for sex.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

I love the feeling of the pulsing as my husband cums inside of me. I would not want to miss out on that experience and I am sure he enjoys it as well. 

As far as clean up, maybe you could have some wipes next to the bed so you have that opportunity to be lazy if you should choose to do so.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

For the first few years when we got married I only came inside my wife with a condom on. We only used condoms for the first 2 weeks or so. Until she got too sore and raw from them, never went back.

I always shot my cum on her stomach, or breasts. Occasionally I would "miss" and get it on her face. But I always pulled out. We only did internal when we wanted to get pregnant. After the kids we went back to external all the time except right before her period. Now after the "v" I only cum inside once in a while as a treat. It feels so good to cum inside her and feel it ooze out after.

She doesn't like it inside all the time as she doesn't like to clean up after.


----------



## LBG (Nov 22, 2011)

Hasn't anyone figured out that the ol' pull and pray method doesn't actually work? It's cruel and takes away the intimacy to make your husband pull out. Put a towel beside the bed or as one of my friends did buy special hand towels to keep in your nightstand that are only for this, her's were white. My hubby always gets up and gets me a towel and I'll lay there for a bit and then wonder into the restroom to finish cleaning up. I'd say it's time for some birth control at this point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LBG (Nov 22, 2011)

Another thing, if you're using condoms why is there a mess?????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

LBG said:


> Hasn't anyone figured out that the ol' pull and pray method doesn't actually work? It's cruel and takes away the intimacy to make your husband pull out. Put a towel beside the bed or as one of my friends did buy special hand towels to keep in your nightstand that are only for this, her's were white. My hubby always gets up and gets me a towel and I'll lay there for a bit and then wonder into the restroom to finish cleaning up. I'd say it's time for some birth control at this point.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pulling out doesn't work huh. No birth control for 8 years, no unplanned pregnancies and only 2 children in 15 years of marriage. It works you can't be careless. We only used condoms for the first two weeks we were married.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Wantsmore said:


> Pulling out doesn't work huh. No birth control for 8 years, no unplanned pregnancies and only 2 children in 15 years of marriage. It works you can't be careless. We only used condoms for the first two weeks we were married.


A sample size of 1 is not that much better than no sample size at all. The fact is that pulling out is not a very effective method of birth control. If it is practiced perfectly, every time, there is still around a 4% chance of pregnancy. If it's not practiced perfectly, every time, the chances of pregnancy rise to as high as 27%.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

PHTlump said:


> A sample size of 1 is not that much better than no sample size at all. The fact is that pulling out is not a very effective method of birth control. If it is practiced perfectly, every time, there is still around a 4% chance of pregnancy. If it's not practiced perfectly, every time, the chances of pregnancy rise to as high as 27%.


I didnt realize there were people out there who thought that pulling out was an actual birth control method, until a sociology class recitation in college. Two guys in my group were dumbfounded that it isnt exactly a smart way to go for birth control. Just floored me.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

Not saying it's effective. But we got away with it.


----------

